# Rust from nails bleeding through wall



## NE_PA_Painter (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm prepping a recently renovated room and I'm finding rust from nails bleeding through spackle that was applied as part of the renovation. Room has a history of moisture problems that are supposed to have been corrected. 

However, I'm concerned with those old rusty nails still in the wall, the rust could potentially bleed through the latex primer and paint I plan on applying Monday. 

This is the customer's home office and she anxious to get her things moved back (understandably). I'm looking for suggestions I can give her. I know she will not go for undertaking any major work that would delay her getting moved back into her office. 

Is my concern, regarding the rust bleeding through paint, valid? Are there any products that could seal the wall and act as a barrier to the rust? Bear in mind, I'm trying to stick with No and Low VOC products for her. Thanks. 

John


----------



## DW Custom Painting (Feb 17, 2008)

:laughing: Low VOC, good luck!!!


----------



## NE_PA_Painter (Mar 6, 2008)

O.K., what if we put aside the Low and No Voc part?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Just a matter of removing the rusty nail and placing a screw an inch or so above where the nail was. Patch the old hole and new screw with the same sweep. Other than that, maybe some one else could lead you down another path.:thumbsup:


----------



## KCT (Feb 15, 2008)

What Tim said... Rescrew, remove offending nail, hit it with EasySand 20, fan on low, maybe set up a halogen near it for some heat... But maybe you want to just try priming over them first. Rust is a pretty inactive stain if the moisture problem is cured. 

Zinsser makes a couple different low/no odor primers. Worse comes to worst I'd bust out some Zinsser (brown label) Cover-Stain. You can recoat in an hour, how bad can it smell? That stuff really works, even on solvent marker graffitti that bleeds right through ordinary primers.


----------



## DW Custom Painting (Feb 17, 2008)

I agree w/ Tim. However I also agree w/ KCT, You could probably just cover stain (Zinssers product) right over the existing nail w/ out removing it or rescrewing (unless necessary). BIN will also hold back rust.
This works if there is no moisture present.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

John,

Leave it up to the customer: The way I see it, there are two issues. She wants to get into the office fast and wants eco-friendly products used. Give here the options. Option one is you spot-prime the rust spots twice with bin and paint the room. She's in on time, minimal amount of work, bin isn't exaclty eco-friendly . . . Option two, like Tim said, remove the nails and re-fill with several coats of quick dry joint compound. She's still in fairly quickly, it's a little more expensive, and eco-friendly products were used. 

Leave it up to her with a little common-sense coaching from you. People like options. 

Mack


----------



## AALory (Mar 6, 2008)

Solid points everyone. But Gmack makes the best case. If speed and odor are the top priorities for the customer, and you are honest about the potential vulnerability of low impact products with her, you are providing the best service you can for her. Good luck


----------



## NE_PA_Painter (Mar 6, 2008)

Great feedback everyone - I appreciate it. I talked to her this a.m. and gave her options pretty much as you all offered. Turns out, the wall with the most spackling that I foresee as the biggest potential problem will be covered by bookcases. She is willing to see what happens and see if the BM Eco-Spec latex primer/sealer I apply helps to hold back the rust. She knows there is the option of pulling any nails that might cause staining in the future, which can be done relatively simply. 

She is the kind of person that I know will not bring it back to me in a negative way if some rust starts to make its way through. So I'm comfortable with the outcome. I think this situation says to me, its important to know and listen to your customer and not get overly concerned as long as they are O.K. with it and understand what could happen and what may need to be done if problems arise in the future! 

Thanks again. 

John


----------

